# Ninja's weight Loss Program!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So I have mentioned on here before that Ninja has been on a major diet since last year well he FINALLY looks close to perfect!! We have been keeping a weight chart on the fridge for him and I dug up some before photos and took some after!!

ok so I've mentioned the story on here before of how he got fat but just as a refresher when Baby had her puppies he wasn't getting enough attention from me so my OH took him for the whole summer well of course he over fed him and fed him tons of table scraps and junky treats well this was the result....

Ninja @ 10.6 lbs


























His weight loss chart was as follows

*2009*

Sept 2- 10.6 lbs
Sept 9- 10.2 lbs
Sept 21- 10.0 lbs
Sept 23- 9.8 lbs
Nov 5- 9.2 lbs
Nov 16- 9.0 lbs

for some reason we didn't chart from nov-july but I think it's because he hadn't been losing anymroe and I know at some point he regained a bit

*2010*

July 5- 8.2 lbs
July 8- 8.0 lbs
July 12- 7.6 lbs
Aug 5- 7.4 lbs
Jan 10- 6.8 lbs

He is remaining at 6.8 lbs so far but he looks FANTASTIC!!! his waist is so thin and his back rib bone you can see the cut. I think he may need to lose .5-.8 more lbs to be perfect but he has sooooooooo much more energy and fits into xs clothing now instead of medium lol.

ok so here is the AFTER photos!!
sorry for the horirble pics he wouldn't stand up and I couldn't hold him up and take the pic on my phone at the same time lol!



























Anyways just wanted to share that as I am so proud of him and me for getting him cut down! Thanks for looking


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work! Hehe he was such a lil sausage before and now looks so svelte!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks FABULOUS!! Great job.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done sherri he looks fab wow he was a fatty blimey the improvement on his health will be amazing


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oh man I know he was a huge sausage we actually called him sausage boy for a long while lol! 

Do you think he could lose a bit more??


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> So I have mentioned on here before that Ninja has been on a major diet since last year well he FINALLY looks close to perfect!! We have been keeping a weight chart on the fridge for him and I dug up some before photos and took some after!!
> 
> ok so I've mentioned the story on here before of how he got fat but just as a refresher when Baby had her puppies he wasn't getting enough attention from me so my OH took him for the whole summer well of course he over fed him and fed him tons of table scraps and junky treats well this was the result....
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! This is AMAZING!!! What a great idea by doing a weight chart and keepin it on the fridge awell, thats a perfect place to remind u weigh him etc!
Ninja must feel soooo much better!! 
Did u cut the treats out and cut his food down or just the treats?
I ask because Lola was spayed in december and shes already piling on the pounds! had to have her harness altered already!!
I think im defo going to start a weight chart after reading Ninja`s progress!!
Well done you! and Ninja of course!! xxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> WOW!!!! This is AMAZING!!! What a great idea by doing a weight chart and keepin it on the fridge awell, thats a perfect place to remind u weigh him etc!
> Ninja must feel soooo much better!!
> Did u cut the treats out and cut his food down or just the treats?
> I ask because Lola was spayed in december and shes already piling on the pounds! had to have her harness altered already!!
> ...


I took him back home was #1 lol and then I was super strict as to NO treats or table scraps my parents saw how ridiculously fat he was and also stopped feeding him the lbs started shedding off but then he was at a stand still for a bit and I found out he gained some back and that my parents were secretly feeding him chips, cereal pieces letting him lick the plate etc I swtiched him to a grain free kibble and cut him back to 12-15 pieces of kibble a day he lost a significant amount from that but then was at a stand still again so I started cutting back a bit more kibble and adding water to it so he couldn't gulp it anymore. Then as of recently I switched him to a combo of dehydrated raw and grain free kibble. For the majority he is eating the kibble still due to lazyness but I have been getitng better and giving him the raw as it has to be rehydrated with water. Oh i forgot to mention i DO NOT feed any store bought treats anymore just all natural 100% meat or organ treats that I order online such as chicken hearts, duck feet, elk tendons etc. It really has made such a difference going all natural! I can actually carry him around now without getting a sore arm lol! 

Prada is next on the weight loss program as my oh is way over feeding her and I am having a very hard time arguing with him about food portions he has fought with me many times sayign that it is animal cruelty to only feed Ninja 12 pieces of food. I have had Prada at my house for a month and got her down almost 1lb and she is looking better already she needs to get down about 1.5-2 more lbs to be at a healthy weight. I will be banning him from feeding kibble and give him the dehydrated raw it will be up to him to buy the food from now on if he over feeds her then he will soon find out how expensive it can get lol! 

bahh I added in a rant!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

wow...that's amazing!!!!! he looks so good now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> wow...that's amazing!!!!! he looks so good now!!!!!!!!!


thanks!!!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I took him back home was #1 lol and then I was super strict as to NO treats or table scraps my parents saw how ridiculously fat he was and also stopped feeding him the lbs started shedding off but then he was at a stand still for a bit and I found out he gained some back and that my parents were secretly feeding him chips, cereal pieces letting him lick the plate etc I swtiched him to a grain free kibble and cut him back to 12-15 pieces of kibble a day he lost a significant amount from that but then was at a stand still again so I started cutting back a bit more kibble and adding water to it so he couldn't gulp it anymore. Then as of recently I switched him to a combo of dehydrated raw and grain free kibble. For the majority he is eating the kibble still due to lazyness but I have been getitng better and giving him the raw as it has to be rehydrated with water. Oh i forgot to mention i DO NOT feed any store bought treats anymore just all natural 100% meat or organ treats that I order online such as chicken hearts, duck feet, elk tendons etc. It really has made such a difference going all natural! I can actually carry him around now without getting a sore arm lol!
> 
> Prada is next on the weight loss program as my oh is way over feeding her and I am having a very hard time arguing with him about food portions he has fought with me many times sayign that it is animal cruelty to only feed Ninja 12 pieces of food. I have had Prada at my house for a month and got her down almost 1lb and she is looking better already she needs to get down about 1.5-2 more lbs to be at a healthy weight. I will be banning him from feeding kibble and give him the dehydrated raw it will be up to him to buy the food from now on if he over feeds her then he will soon find out how expensive it can get lol!
> 
> bahh I added in a rant!


Lol ur funny!! i have the same problem with that when i take the girls to my mums/nans/bf mums! they get table scraps and treats!!! 
Penny im not so worryed about, if anything i would like her to fatten up a bit but i remember when Lola was 1yr she was tiny so maybe Penny might follow and fill out a bit.
I think im going to have to watch how much they are eating through out the day, i dont normally meausure their food but since Lola was spayed ive noticed shes eating alot more than usual!
ive already started with the no scraps or treats so thats step 1!!
i`ll keep u up to date with her progress!! xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG he WAS a sausage dog! hahahaha He looks so much healthier & happier now from the first pics! In the first pics he even looked tired. Great job on the weight loss Ninja boy! I don't think he looks like he needs to loose any more. I don't think it would hurt if he did but I think he looks pretty good!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww wow that is such an amazing change you've done a really really good job! well dun ! xx


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

oh sorry I meant to say you and Ninja have dun a really good job


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow he looks fabulous! What a huge difference! Good on you for sticking with it and doing the best by your little guy.  Yay Ninja! :hello1:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww that is Awesome  Hardly looks like the same dog!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

MChis said:


> OMG he WAS a sausage dog! hahahaha He looks so much healthier & happier now from the first pics! In the first pics he even looked tired. Great job on the weight loss Ninja boy! I don't think he looks like he needs to loose any more. I don't think it would hurt if he did but I think he looks pretty good!


ya I'm not sure if he should even lose anymore his waist is so thin it doesn't look as thin in the photos though! He isn't scrony or malnourished so even if he lost .5 lbs more I think it would be fine


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow he looks fabulous!! you did a fantastic job


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

He looks MUCH MUCH better!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He looks SO much better and he looks Younger. lol 
Great Job!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks all he really has so much more energy! And he's lighter on the arms when I carry him lol!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Ninja looks great. :thumbright:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy cow girl! He looks fantastic!! You did awesome! Look at that figure LOL He's a stud muffin


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

He looks amazing!!! Well done to *both* of you xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a complete Nazi about my dogs' weights because I am so aware of the health problems that can result from overweight, so I doubly applaud your efforts with your dog! He looks perfect now with that barrel chest and nipped in waist compared to the little sausage dog he'd become in that first photo! I'll bet he has far more energy now, plus I'm sure you've noticed a difference in his coat and eyes...brighter and healthier looking too, I'll bet, with the superior diet you've been feeding him.

Good job!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow!! He looks great hun  You did a fabulous job! He's a handsome devil  12 pieces of kibble huh? lol I am thinking of cutting Luna back, miss 12 point something pounds lol
Not sure about it though. She has a very big chest it seems but she's got a pretty good tuck on her belly, so I'm not sure. I will have to ask the vet when she goes next month for her shots 
Its harder for me to judge her as Willy is TOO skinny and Cujo is on the skinny side as well. Now that he's getting closer to a year I notice he is slimming down


----------

